# Coding "test" as part of interview?



## abazcoder (Mar 11, 2015)

Just a general question to anyone out there with more experience than myself.

How common is it for a potential employer to ask a job applicant to take a coding "test" for them as part of the job application?

I might understand if it were a Temp agency I suppose, trying to place a job candidate  .But what about individual doctor's groups? Hospitals? other institutions where a coder would be applying for a coding position?

Any experience or stories out there to share?
Just want to know what to expect!


----------



## Hipoink (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been coding over 15 years and still required to complete tests as part of a interview. It's their way of screening the good from the bad. You can't fake coding.
Just like I won't want someone that hasn't given a perm before to touch my head!


----------



## rvalente (Mar 16, 2015)

Every coding job I have had, required a test. As previously stated, it is a way to show your future employer you know what your doing. Any company nuances will be gone over with you at a later time. 

For ICD-9 coding two key things on all the tests that come to mind are the relationship between ckd and hypertension. The other is diabetes and manifestations. 

I'm not sure about CPT/HCPC's on tests, I only do diagnostic coding.

Good luck and don't be afraid to show off your knowledge!


----------



## Hipoink (Mar 17, 2015)

Also, most HR personnel are not coders themselves and follow company protocol
To "weed" out the best candidates for any given job. 
Some tests are super easy and others are difficult. Think of it as practice!
Show them your skills and stride for 100%!


----------



## gaoliver1987@gmail.com (Mar 19, 2015)

It is pretty common place to have a coding test before the interview in my experience. 

Some tests are easy, some tests are difficult. And most tests do not reflect the difficulty of the coding you will be doing on the job. I took a coding test for a job out in Denver and it was a very fair test. Only twenty fairly easy questions or so and the questions asked and the charts you had to read were very relevant to the job. One of my more recent coding pre-screen exams for a dermatology center in north Orlando was a complete joke. Only ten questions but the charts you had to analyze to complete the test must have been a decade old and so scribbled and tarnished that they were not even legible. Even if the charts were brand new they would have been illegible because of some of the doctor's terrible hand writing. 

When an recruiter states that there is a coding test before the interview I always how long the test will take. If it is a long test (as in, longer than an hour), then I always ask up front how much the position pays. 

I know it isn't favored to ask about pay up front, but I have spent upwards of three hours on pre-employment coding tests before, proceeded to ace them, only to be offered a job that pays $14 an hour where you throw the exact same five or six codes into a data entry screen for eight hours a day. As someone who is already employed, I don't enjoy my time being wasted being pre-screened for a job that pays less than I already make.


----------



## zanalee (Mar 26, 2015)

From my experience all my jobs required coding test.


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 31, 2015)

*We give a test*

My company has a coding test requirement for hire. If you are used to coding with an encoder we only supply books so practice . We use it to see if the coder READS the book notes, applies 5th digits where indicated, can tell a correctly tied diabetic manifestation to one that isn't, uses v codes appropriately, etc. We have had experienced coders who couldn't pass it and have had new grads who were nearly perfect. Can't stress enough to look for those beginning chapter notes, excludes, code also ,code first etc.  the information to pass the test is right there in the books.


----------



## dbeamon72@outlook.com (May 13, 2015)

It's common for a job to require a test before hire. They need to know if your still knowledgeable about the CODING aspect. A lot of people say they know what their doing, but when they get on the job they lack the experience.

Good Luck and remember, stay focus on the prize...


----------



## jlynnhowe (May 14, 2015)

I asked this question a while back.  It does seem to be common practice, and growing more common as companies want to automate as much of the hiring process as they can. And, like someone mentioned above, HR personnel don't necessarily know what's required to code.

I was interviewing for positions in March, and the one I have now actually did not require a coding proficiency test as they were willing to train as needed.  Actually, I think I've had _more_ training than I needed, but I digress.  One of the other positions I applied for actually had a math and pattern-recognition style IQ test, rather than a coding exam, which I thought was unique to say the least.  (I passed the test, but they ended up selecting a more experienced candidate.  At least I know I'm smart?)


----------



## Sadegirl (Jan 22, 2018)

*advice*



Hipoink said:


> I've been coding over 15 years and still required to complete tests as part of a interview. It's their way of screening the good from the bad. You can't fake coding.
> Just like I won't want someone that hasn't given a perm before to touch my head!



Do you have any advise for a new coder just finished with online school as far as being able to get a job since there are no externships with online schools. 
I haven't noticed anyone willing to take in someone without even 1 year of experience. Any suggestions?


----------

